# Comunque il ducetto è fottuto ... ahahahah



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

*Comunque il ducetto è fottuto ... ahahahah*

La vittoria di Pirro solo per un merdoso votarello in piu' lo avvicina sempre piu' a piazzale Loreto...

la storia si ripete....

SEMPRE!!!

Si ostina a non voler morire nel suo letto!

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)

*Camera, il governo ce la fa per tre voti: 314 a 311, due astenuti*

http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/politica/2010/12/10/visualizza_new.html_1671607272.html


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Camera, il governo ce la fa per tre voti: 314 a 311, due astenuti*
> 
> http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/politica/2010/12/10/visualizza_new.html_1671607272.html


quindi praticamente per 1 solo...e' fottuto e se l'inculeranno a sangue ad ogni votazione...

e' in tilt...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> quindi praticamente per 1 solo...e' fottuto e se l'inculeranno a sangue ad ogni votazione...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah



GIA'!

​


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA'!
> 
> ​


Il nano e' solo un coglione gigante, pensa di essere furbo ma e' solo un coglione, purtroppo per l'Italia.


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)

*Fiducia, B. per il rotto della cuffia*
   Il governo passa alla Camera: 314 a 311. Futuro e libertà si spacca, Scilipoti e Razzi con Berlusconi
Guerriglia fuori dal palazzo tra studenti e polizia: esplodono bombe carta. Scontri anche a Milano


Praticamente: Un casino :incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Fiducia, B. per il rotto della cuffia*
> Il governo passa alla Camera: 314 a 311. Futuro e libertà si spacca, Scilipoti e Razzi con Berlusconi
> Guerriglia fuori dal palazzo tra studenti e polizia: esplodono bombe carta. Scontri anche a Milano
> 
> ...


La sua Piazzale Loreto s'avvicina...o Antigua/Bahamas/Hammamet....

tertium non datur....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)

*Roma: scontri in piazza tra studenti e carabinieri*




http://tv.repubblica.it/dossier/cri...piazza-tra-studenti-e-carabinieri/58265?video

Almeno tre carabinieri sono rimasti lievemente feriti negli scontri con gli studenti che manifestavano contro la riforma dell'università e contro il governo nei pressi del Senato


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Roma: scontri in piazza tra studenti e carabinieri*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh che peccato....

ahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> uh che peccato....
> 
> ahahahahah



Confessa  ti sarebbe piaciuto avere 20 anni oggi eh? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Confessa  ti sarebbe piaciuto avere 20 anni oggi eh? :mrgreen:


Magara....cosi' il partigiano (mi padre) sarebbe ancora vivo...no come adesso che se stara' rivoltando nella tomba, cazzo!

Comunque sara' da ridere quando Tremorti congelera' i bot&cct visto che stiamo ad un passo dal fallimento...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2010)

c'è il sangue del mio sangue là in mezzo....:unhappy:nessuno tocchi minervina...
se me la manganellano faccio una strage:racchia:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è il sangue del mio sangue là in mezzo....:unhappy:nessuno tocchi minervina...
> se me la manganellano faccio una strage:racchia:


ti esorterei ad attuare il tuo intento anche se non te la manganellassero...tutto fa brodo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: ma per rispettare l'elegansssa da' madre, e' andata in abito lungo, tacco 12 e pelliccia??

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Dicembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezSt3_LQuBc


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ti esorterei ad attuare il tuo intento anche se non te la manganellassero...tutto fa brodo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

anatema!
l'unica pelliccia che è in casa è quella del mio cane lupo


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> anatema!
> l'unica pelliccia che è in casa è quella del mio cane lupo




Brava Minerva!

:up:​


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> anatema!
> l'unica pelliccia che è in casa è quella del mio cane lupo


ennunmepiac'...:mrgreen:

preferivo lo spot della Lante della Rovere...(madre...putanun')...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Ora basterebbe che Fini si dimettesse da presidente della Camera cosi' ripotrebbe votare, sara' sostituito per forza da un cane di forza itaglia fottendo Berluska 313 a 312...

evvai....come godo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Dicembre 2010)

Potrei rincarare la dose con

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gK3c4tNv3lk


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

Però tra il duce e Mussolini ci sono spaventose analogie.
Tutti e due ci sapevano fare con i media eh?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hc2CpWGHhI&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

*Guardate questo*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqY4BOz5dUg


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIcSlkWWCtg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og0EinKrAVE


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

Secondo il mio modesto parere, io non sono un politico, ma solo un appassionato di storia, se fossi stato Berlusca avrei detto a sto giro: " Caro Gianfranco, io mi sono già fatto abbastanza figure di merda, non sono fatto per fare il politico, non è il mio mestiere, fallo tu il premier, che sei un politico!" Come sai ho troppo business da tenere nascosto e interessi da salvare, non voglio guai, con la magistratura, con sto casso di confronto di interesse.
Io sono un imprenditore, devo pensare a tutti quelli che lavorano per Mediaset e fare da contraltare alla tv di stato, così politicizzata.

Avrebbe dato una lezione di furbizia esistenziale eh?
Mussolini?
Si salvava se dava retta a quelli che dato il malpartito cercavano di intessere relazioni costruttive con le vittime di Hitler. Loro gli dicevano...Ah Benito, ci hai provato a tentare di far ragionare il tedescone, ma la situazione ti è sfuggita di mano, non ci sei riuscito, dai se ti unisci a noi, ce la facciamo...tu ti ritiri in buon ordine...e facciamo evolvere il fascismo in moderna democrazia.
Vero Benito, tu hai preso la situazione in mano, hai svolto il tuo compito...ora lascia a noi sistemare i casini...Benito ci sono gli stati uniti che entrano nel business...con quelli non si scherza eh? Guarda come ci hanno ridotto con il crack del 1929.

Invece no eh?
Benito si ridusse ad essere la macchietta di sè stesso...con il rischio enorme di portare l'Italia alla guerra civile. Robe da matti!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjSihnv4xJY&feature=fvw



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0weX0nCZDw&NR=1&feature=fvwp

Fu il popolo a mettere nei guai il duce.
Il cammino dei popoli è inarrestabile.
Il re, Vittorio Emanuele, neanche capace di proteggere il suo popolo. 
Gorbaciov fu più intelligente e lasciò andare la macchina mostruosa, al suo destino.

Il popolo italiano non è insorto a favore della magistratura.
Così sappiamo che se sei ricco e potente puoi commettere tutti i delitti che vuoi e ti diranno pure grazie.
Sei un povero cane, nessuno ti ascolterà.


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> quindi praticamente *per 1 solo*...e' fottuto e se l'inculeranno a sangue ad ogni votazione...
> 
> e' in tilt...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


Stermi', ma se quell'*uno* non ci fosse stato  ed erano eguagli sul risultato :mrgreen: come si sarebbero comportati   tirando in aria la monetina?  



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io sto ancora a ridere scusa :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi', ma se quell'*uno* non ci fosse stato  ed erano eguagli sul risultato :mrgreen: come si sarebbero comportati   tirando in aria la monetina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se, monetine....n'artro libretto degli assegni....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcS_0vx9jkE


----------



## karim (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il nano e' solo un coglione gigante, pensa di essere furbo ma e' solo un coglione, purtroppo per l'Italia.


 Trascrivo letteralmente i sintomi di una patologia definita _Disturbo narcisistico della personalità_ cosi come elencati nel _Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders_
 La patologia è palese quando almeno 5 dei 9 sintomi sono presenti.


  1. Senso grandioso del sé ovvero senso esagerato della propria importanza
  2. È occupato/a da fantasie di successo illimitato, di potere, effetto sugli altri, bellezza, o di amore ideale
  3. Crede di essere "speciale" e unico/a, e di poter essere capito/a solo da persone speciali; o è eccessivamente preoccupato da ricercare vicinanza/essere associato a persone di status (in qualche ambito) molto alto
  4. Desidera o richiede un’ammirazione eccessiva rispetto al normale o al suo reale valore
  5. Ha un forte sentimento di propri diritti e facoltà, è irrealisticamente convinto che altri individui/situazioni debbano soddisfare le sue aspettative
  6. Approfitta degli altri per raggiungere i propri scopi, e non ne prova rimorso
  7. È carente di empatia: non si accorge (non riconosce) o non dà importanza a sentimenti altrui, non desidera identificarsi con i loro desideri
  8. Prova spesso invidia ed è generalmente convinto che altri provino invidia per lui/lei
  9. Modalità affettiva di tipo predatorio (rapporti di forza sbilanciati, con scarso impegno personale, desidera ricevere più di quello che dà, che altri siano affettivamente coinvolti più di quanto lui/lei lo è)


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7onIrhWtnDU&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfYyLRyNCC0&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## aristocat (19 Dicembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y04Wp40KIM8&feature=player_embedded


----------

